# Jobs In Singapore for IT(Sybase/PowerBuilder) Professionals



## immigration306 (Aug 3, 2013)

Dear All,

I am working in Middle East from last 1 year and looking to move out. I wanted to inquire about IT job market in Singapore.

I have close to 7 years of experience in IT industry(PowerBuilder, Sybase and Oracle). Would be grateful to you if you can provide some links where one can find IT jobs. 

I am not very much aware about the process of procuring work permit in Singapore, if somebody can please put some light on this also.

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Did you do any research before posting this very general question?
If not, Google is your friend!
In short: Find a job first, the company will apply for your work visa.


----------



## immigration306 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank You Beppi for responding to my question so quickly.

I have googled a lot regarding job openings for my job skills but, didn't find much; That was the reason I thought there could be some local job sites where employers are posting their jobs.

As far as visa is concerned, I was wondering whether you need to get job first in order to get visa or migrate first which will enable one to get job

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You need to get job first in order to get work visa.
Being in the country definitely helps finding a job.


----------

